# Nick Chubb



## Arrow3 (May 13, 2014)

....looks like a beast! I hope he is as good on the field as he looks like he can be....


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 13, 2014)

Good grief thats a big ole boy!!!!


----------



## BSFR98 (May 13, 2014)

He looks game ready for sure.


----------



## Horns (May 13, 2014)

He has at least 35 pounds on the other guy and is still faster. He will be a beast in red and black.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 13, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good grief thats a big ole boy!!!!



Up to 230 lbs.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 13, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good grief thats a big ole boy!!!!



That ain't no boy, at least I wouldn't step up to him and call him a boy...he's full grown.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 13, 2014)

We hand it off to Chubb, there's a hole....5....10...12, he's running over people! Oh, you Nick Chubb!...My God Almighty, he ran right through two men! Chubb ran right over two men! They had him dead away inside the 9. Nick Chubb went 16 yards. He drove right over those orange shirts and was just driving and running with those big thighs. My God, a freshman! 

I watched a lot of his high school videos on youtube and have been fired up ever since. Sony Michel is a beast too! Go look at theire youtube videos. Impressive! Our backs should give us a lot of excitement this year, boys!

Can't wait to see what we can do.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 13, 2014)

hoping we have the road graders to clear the way for him. I thought he was 210 lbs or so. How is a 170lb corner gonna bring him down besides diving at his feet?


----------



## Arrow3 (May 13, 2014)

He looks like he can fill the void left by Gurley after this season .


----------



## Geeman (May 13, 2014)

Watched him in a high school game! He is a beast!


----------



## lbzdually (May 13, 2014)

He ran a 10.69 100 meters and won the state shot put.  Can squat 600 lbs and bench 400 plus.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 13, 2014)

*who*

who we talkin about


----------



## westcobbdog (May 13, 2014)

Guy on the left honed his skills racing trains, on foot.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 13, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bnib4mwCMAAUzmU.jpg:large


----------



## greene_dawg (May 13, 2014)

If we could only sign OL recruits at the same clip we sign RB's...


----------



## rex upshaw (May 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> If we could only sign OL recruits at the same clip we sign RB's...



No doubt.  Our OL recruiting/development has been horrible.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> No doubt.  Our OL recruiting/development has been horrible.



Agreed. We have the best crop of OL that the state has seen in years and they are almost all leaning elsewhere. This has to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## alaustin1865 (May 14, 2014)

http://twitter.com/RadiNabulsi/status/466293960097681408/photo/1


----------



## alaustin1865 (May 14, 2014)

No doubt he is going to be a beast. If they come at his legs, no problem in jumping over them. Sorry, I doubled posted his vertical pic. Didn't see that Rex already had it.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> No doubt he is going to be a beast. If they come at his legs, no problem in jumping over them. Sorry, I doubled posted his vertical pic. Didn't see that Rex already had it.



That pic warrants double posting.


----------



## alaustin1865 (May 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> That pic warrants double posting.



No kidding. Would have liked to see some pics of him winning the shot put. The best thing about Chubb is that he is truly a great kid and he should stay out of trouble.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> No kidding. Would have liked to see some pics of him winning the shot put. The best thing about Chubb is that he is truly a great kid and he should stay out of trouble.



And there was no drama with his recruitment.


----------



## mike1225 (May 14, 2014)

I watched him play. He is a Hoss. He seems to be a really good, humble kid & I sure hope he stays that way!


----------



## RipperIII (May 14, 2014)

dude's impressive


----------



## Horns (May 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> No kidding. Would have liked to see some pics of him winning the shot put. The best thing about Chubb is that he is truly a great kid and he should stay out of trouble.



With him coming from a military family, I do not think he will cause any problems at UGA.


----------



## alaustin1865 (May 14, 2014)

Horns said:


> With him coming from a military family, I do not think he will cause any problems at UGA.



I agree and would be completely shocked if he gets into any trouble.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 15, 2014)

He'll be a good one to spell Sony Michelle.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 15, 2014)

Michel is good, make no doubts; but the bottom line is Chubb is 230lbs and Michel is 205.  All  other things being equal as expected, that  extra 25 lbs is a difference maker. 

ACC running backs are 200lbs.  SEC backs have to be a bit bigger.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Michel is good, make no doubts; but the bottom line is Chubb is 230lbs and Michel is 205.  All  other things being equal as expected, that  extra 25 lbs is a difference maker.
> 
> ACC running backs are 200lbs.  SEC backs have to be a bit bigger.



We will have a power back in Chubb and a speed guy in Michel.  They will compliment each other nicely, much like Gurley/Marshall in 2012.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 15, 2014)

I need a like button rex.....send a request to the mods please.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> We will have a power back in Chubb and a speed guy in Michel.  They will compliment each other nicely, much like Gurley/Marshall in 2012.



You got that right.

Sony is 10.6sec 100 meter guy while Chubb's best is 11.44.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> dude's impressive



Yep. Roll Tide.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 15, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> Sony is 10.6sec 100 meter guy while Chubb's best is 11.44.



10.69 for Chubb, per this article...at the end.

http://m.northwestgeorgianews.com/m...cle_3e8758c8-d6f3-11e3-95c0-0017a43b2370.html

And
http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Chubb-clocks-a-1069-in-100-meters-28349105


----------



## HighCotton (May 15, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> We hand it off to Chubb, there's a hole....5....10...12, he's running over people! Oh, you Nick Chubb!...My God Almighty, he ran right through two men! Chubb ran right over two men! They had him dead away inside the 9. Nick Chubb went 16 yards. He drove right over those orange shirts and was just driving and running with those big thighs. My God, a freshman!
> 
> I watched a lot of his high school videos on youtube and have been fired up ever since. Sony Michel is a beast too! Go look at theire youtube videos. Impressive! Our backs should give us a lot of excitement this year, boys!
> 
> ...



Our running game will, as always, depend on the OL.  That has been and continues to be a weakness of our team and recruiting.  So, I don't expect too much.

We also have to keep the other team from scoring and the secondary has been a weakness and looks to still be so even with the new DC.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 15, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> Our running game will, as always, depend on the OL.  That has been and continues to be a weakness of our team and recruiting.  So, I don't expect too much.
> 
> We also have to keep the other team from scoring and the secondary has been a weakness and looks to still be so even with the new DC.



Way too early to call.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 15, 2014)

I know....but Bobo freebased me some Kool Aid with this comment on JP:

“I’m gonna tell you this about Jeremy Pruitt: He’s a great football coach in the fundamentals that are gonna make the difference in making a play and not making a play,” Bobo said, speaking at a UGA Day in Tifton. “Obviously sometimes you see a guy moving to offense, you see a guy transferring, you wonder: What are we gonna do?

“But I heard him talking to a guy the other night: ‘We’re gonna get the five or six that are gonna do it our way, and the way I want it done, and we’re gonna be a _heck_ of a defense. And that came out of his mouth. And I feel confident he’s gonna get it done and get those guys ready to play.”


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 15, 2014)

chubb's 100 meter per gamilesplit

100 Meter Dash
2014 Outdoor10.69
2013 Outdoor11.15
2012 Outdoor11.06
2011 Outdoor11.55


----------



## Silver Britches (May 15, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> Our running game will, as always, depend on the OL.  That has been and continues to be a weakness of our team and recruiting.  So, I don't expect too much.
> 
> We also have to keep the other team from scoring and the secondary has been a weakness and looks to still be so even with the new DC.



Well, ain't this pretty much the case for any football team? What I am getting at is this; with all the 'quality' backs that we have, we should be able to tire a defense to the point where we're able to run all over them. We're loaded in the backfield with possibly the best backs in the country. We should be able to keep grinding away for four quarters. We'll certainly have some fresh legs to send in there. I am excited to see what we can do.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 15, 2014)

*Hopefully UGA can find somebody*

To recruit some OL and quit letting all the lineman get out of state. Ol Will don't seem to be getting it done.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 16, 2014)

thataintfair

yall should make him an LB


----------



## tjl1388 (May 16, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> chubb's 100 meter per gamilesplit
> 
> 100 Meter Dash
> 2014 Outdoor10.69
> ...



Either that was a "friendly" watch guy in 2014 or there was a significant increase in "bacne" to go along with a drop in time like that.


----------



## lbzdually (May 17, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Either that was a "friendly" watch guy in 2014 or there was a significant increase in "bacne" to go along with a drop in time like that.



Or maybe he trained his rear end off to become better.


----------



## across the river (May 17, 2014)

This was the most impressive picture of them all to me.

https://twitter.com/RadiNabulsi/status/466293960097681408/photo/1


----------



## tjl1388 (May 17, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Or maybe he trained his rear end off to become better.



Look at the first three times and look at the last one.


Keep telling yourself whatever makes the Koolaid sweeter.


----------



## tcward (May 17, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Or maybe he trained his rear end off to become better.



Pay TJ no mind.....he is just jealous.


----------



## gin house (May 17, 2014)

I say he'll have a much better career than most think.  The guy is a beast.    From what little I watched Sony Michel I'm not at all impressed.  Actually I think he was the second best RB on his team.   Chubb will make a name, no doubt.


----------



## across the river (May 17, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Either that was a "friendly" watch guy in 2014 or there was a significant increase in "bacne" to go along with a drop in time like that.



He was clocked at 10.79 in the prelims for the state championship, and finished 5th in the middle of a group of 10.9 qualifiers.   The 10.69 or 10.79 is very generous but, 10.9 is crusing for a boy that big.  Frank Gore was in the 4.6  40 range coming out of Miami, and he seems to have done pretty well.


----------



## emusmacker (May 17, 2014)

TJL, you just mad.  

The kid is too good of a person to go to thUg  U.  Keep on hatin.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 18, 2014)

Its a good problem to have... gurley, marshall, sony, and chubb. With douglas and Tuurman as icing on the cake.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 18, 2014)

Tj you need to understand UGA has a history of great back's so this is no mirage. You seem bitter because your program is dwelling at the level of a Wake Forest or NC State plus its scandal ridden and basically has what 20-25,000 fans at your home games?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 18, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Look at the first three times and look at the last one.
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself whatever makes the Koolaid sweeter.



His biggest jump was from 2011~2012.  Either way, he is a sub 11.0 in the 100 guy and that's a load at 229 lbs.

I think Michel will be solid too, they are just different backs, with SM being the more versatile of the two.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 18, 2014)

Prior to this spring, Chubb had run a 10.8.  

Count ‘em, that’s five events you’ll see Nick Chubb’s name in when Cedartown takes to the track this spring. “I like track,” said Chubb. “It helps me keep my speed down and my weight up. I like the 100-meter and the long jump the best. I’ve run the 100 in 10.8. It is a big difference in running the football and running track,” he noted. “In track you got to run relaxed and that’s why I chose it because, in football, your body is tense when you’re trying to run through people.”


----------



## rex upshaw (May 18, 2014)

http://ga.milesplit.com/athletes/2076404-nick-chubb/stats/graph/100m


----------



## hop8 (May 18, 2014)

The 10.69 is the time he qualified for state . Do not know if it was hand or electronic. The 10.79 was his heat race time on Friday and 10.92 was what he ran in the finals. The state times are electronic timed. The state champ ran 10.61. So with that being said he was only .3 faster and probably 40+ lbs lighter than Chubb. The future looks good in Athens!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 18, 2014)

Kid is a beast,  we might have arguably the best running back corps top to bottom next year


----------



## MCBUCK (May 19, 2014)

for all intents and purposes, I would call this "quality depth."
ie: Gurley, Marshall, Douglas, Turman, Chubb, Michel, etc....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 21, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Kid is a beast,  we might have arguably the best running back corps top to bottom next year



If UGA could just recruit O-Lineman the way they can recruit backs we would be set


----------

